# New in FreeBSD - Alt + F9 bug?



## luisgabree (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello ,
Excuse me English but I'm using google translator . hehehe

I have a strange problem when I enable the Alt + F9 in the " island " can not revert to re- administer the server .

What command should I follow to return the screen with login and password root?

Thank you.


----------



## luisgabree (Jun 2, 2015)

With Ctrl + Alt + F1, it's right!


----------

